# Mercedes Cherokee Autotrail



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,this is my first post.
I've almost done the deal on the above MH, it's a 1992 model.
Is there any good or bad points I should look out for?

I'm new to this pastime and hope to ease in without to much trauma.
Any advise appreciated.
:help:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The early Auto -Trail Models were very good. all I can remember is that the mercedes although good aybe without power steering and perhaps a bit under powered compared to todays models.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi

Is it a 206 or a 208 Merc the 208 tend to have turbo. Which obviously gives better pulling power. Have a look at the scuttle just below the windscreen and above the bonnet. There are 2 air intakes look for signs of corrosion this is the first place it shows up. Inside have a look at the 2 front windows in the luton bed area. If the luton is leaking it will show up in one of the corners , lift the mattress and inspect the ply base which the mattress sits on. If it is showing signs of damp it could cost a fair bit to rectify. In the rear of the van walk up and down the floor to see if it bounces . If it feels spongy it is maybe delaminating. This can be fixed fairly easily. On the rear wall inside have a look for signs of damp it will be on the right as you look at the rear. This is usually due to the external ladder when used putting pressure on the joints. If every thing looks OK then go for it. The merc is virtually bomb proof, albeit not fast it gets there in style and will always get there. Hope this helps, if you need anymore info just ask. Enjoy


----------



## Deena (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello There, We are looking at a 1989 Autotrail and I understand your trepidation. It will be our first also! But you do seem to get a lot of bang for your buck! they do seem the best value around.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Deena, I posted that in March 2008. I did get the Merc and it introduced us to motorhoming. It was very good value and it had many features which new models today have. I was dissapointed with the engine performance but as a previous poster said it always got you their.
I have since changed to a newer MH, Autotrail again and when I traded I got more than I paid for it in approx 9 months.
Would definitely recommend them.


----------

